# Water Pumps/Water Tanks Refurbished



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

bigpearl said:


> Good info Don and very pertinent these days with online buying no different to a pump I purchased recently, the site says made in Italy but nowhere on the box nor in the instructions does it say made in Italy,,,,,,, simply on the pump "Italy STD" Which I hope I don't catch. I am sure it's made in China like most things and given where we are in the world now it's going to be difficult to not buy these products but I will try, wish us all luck there.
> 
> Cheers, Steve.


Steve if it's the Green colored electric water pump I have the same one and it's made in Italy, it's a high quality pump and they can be rebuilt, I had mine rebuilt after 6 years it needed new bearings.


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

M.C.A. said:


> Steve if it's the Green colored electric water pump I have the same one and it's made in Italy, it's a high quality pump and they can be rebuilt, I had mine rebuilt after 6 years it needed new bearings.


Thanks Marks for that but unfortunately because we are on the beach the pump is badly rusted and yes sounds like the bearings are going even though its sounded like that for 3 years, no idea how old but past its use by date I'm sure hence the back up and 3 to 4 K pesos cheaper than several retailers we looked at for an equivalent pump.

I shipped a few auto pump controllers with our stuff when we moved and I will instal one on the new pump. The new, now 15 months old 40 gallon s/s receiver is rusting and starting to weep in a couple of places and at 4 K a pop we don't need another purchase. I have no idea how many of these the old owner replaced but my thoughts are that the quality of these s/s tanks is rubbish even though they are sold as 304 grade, who knows but also 304 s/s doesn't like salt so these products get hit from the salt air plus our deep well has a 200 parts per million of salt
I won't throw the old pump out, see how much for a rebuild etc.
The joys of living on the beach.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

Steve, for sure the water tanks here seem cheap like all steel or galvanized products. 

We had a water leak from the tank, seems like there's always a leak and it's a steel tank so I called our plumber and he noticed right away the bearings in our water pump were shot because of the noise and I knew something was wrong but? it ran like that for a couple weeks and the pump was close to being destroyed so good thing the plumber caught it.

The 1 hp electric water pump cost us 7000 pesos, it was a replacement pump back in 2012 but now I see they sold at the same Hardware store for 9000 pesos. I still have the old pump and it's quality but needs to be rebuilt so I need to get that done the rebuild labor costs are only 1000 pesos.

I've had to repair our steel water tank several times and it's covered in marine epoxy at the seams or on the very bottom area's.

The shut off switch's can be purchased at larger size Hardware stores or spots that sell the tank, they give you the option of fake vs original shut off switch's and the fake ones look identical to the real ones but at half the price, those fake switches are garbage, our current shut off switch cost us 500 pesos and has been on since the last pump rebuild but If I buy those fake switches I'll have trouble every 6 months.

Earlier this year one of the large 2" water pipes burst from rust and that ended up being a costly labor job that required 3 workers and also some cement work to keep the pipe from moving or damage from kids jumping on it, plus a ramp over the pipe, so with two large pipes and two elbow fittings and labor it ran us 7,000 pesos.


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

When we moved our container over I threw in lots of stuff including 2 of these:






as well as a couple of generic ones that I had, generic type controllers are about 1600 pesos on Lazada, the Davey Torrium controllers on Amazon are upwards of 200 US bucks so not cheap, these controllers keep the flow constant and not up and down like spring loaded contactor types on receivers and generally negate flow drops when another tap is turned on while you are having a shower etc.
Unfortunately when I replaced the 4000 peso s/s receiver our container was in Manila but now all good
with lots of goodies unavailable here.

Cheers, Steve.


----------

